# Benadryl before Public Speaking ?



## newguy1985 (Sep 10, 2008)

Is this a good idea? or would GABA be better?


----------



## Yalom (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm not sure about Benadryl, and GABA never worked much for me. You might want to try Phenibut, this has worked pretty well for me. You can find it just about anywhere online.


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

Benadryl makes me sleepy..so beware if you use it for public speaking.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I use 10 mg propranolol...


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Is any of the above sold in australia?


----------

